# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται 3 αρσενικά budgie

## chrissa

Καλησπέρα στην υπέροχη παρέα του Greek Bird Club!
έχω ένα ζευγαράκι budgie το οποίο γεννά διαρκώς πανέμορφα μπλε παπαγαλάκια. 
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τα κρατήσω όλα, αν και τα λατρεύω! Έχω ήδη χαρίσει έξι, μάλιστα το έκτο θα το πάρει αύριο ένα μέλος του club, ένα υπέροχο παιδί, ο demis, αλλά μένουν ακόμη τρία αρσενικά. Είναι από την πρώτη και δεύτερη γέννα, περίπου 5-8 μηνών.  Τα  :Love0020:  και θα ήθελα να πάνε σε ανθρώπους που θα τα αγαπούν και θα τα φροντίζουν, αυτός είναι άλλωστε ο λόγος που τα κράτησα τόσο καιρό. 
Πληροφοριακά, ζω στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Περιμένω νέα σας
 :Youpi:

----------


## kaveiros

χρύσα είναι ήμερα? κάθονται σε χέρι κτλ ? 
Aν είναι ήμερα θέλω κι εγώ ένα, έχω άλλα δυο και τα έχω λατρέψει. έχω μπόλικο χρόνο, δουλεύω κυρίως απ το σπίτι και υπάρχει χώρος. την θηλυκιά μου την πήρα πριν λίγες μέρες την έχω ακόμα σε "καραντίνα" και ταιριάζει σε ηλικία με τα δικά σου, έχει ημερέψει ήδη τρώει απ το χέρι μου κτλ. αν είναι ήμερα και τα δικά σου, μπορώ ευχαρίστως να πάρω ένα αλλά με τη βοήθεια του θεμιστοκλή που μένει ξάνθη. αφού θα έρθει να πάρει ένα...αν γίνεται να πάρει 2...και να πάω μέσα στη βδομάδα που έρχεται μέχρι την ξάνθη να το παραλάβω. περιμένω νέα σου και φυσικά θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσει και ο θεμιστοκλής....

----------


## mirsini_st

δηλωνω κ εγω ενδιαφερον μιας κ ψαχνω....αν τυχον δε δοθουν ολα  και κατεβει καποιος Αθηνα με δικο του οχημα ας με σκεφτει και εμενα ...

----------


## chrissa

Τα συγκεκριμένα παπαγαλάκια δυστυχώς δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ήρεμα! Παλιότερα έτρωγαν από το χέρι μου, αλλά επειδή έχω αρκετά, 14 συνολικά, δεν προλαβαίνω να ασχοληθώ με το κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι αν τους αφιερώσει κάποιος τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο θα μάθουν εύκολα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

υπαρχει τροπος με κανεναν γνωστο ισως να ερθει ενα βολο?αν ναι μπορω να ρωτισω κατι φιλου ςπου εχουν 1 και ψαχνουν και δευτερο...
δεν εχω δει πως το εχουν,τα σκυλια του ομως τα εχουν στην τριχα...

----------


## vikitaspaw

ενδιαφερομαι κ εγω για τα μπατζακια. Αν παρω αρσενικο θα του παρω κ ζευγαρακι.θα σου στειλω κ πμ

----------


## terios

και εχω ενδιαφερωμαι για 2 αρσενικα γιατι εχω 2 θυληκες ελευθερες...

----------


## demis

εγω δεν θα το παρω τωρα το μικρο απλα θα μο υτο φιλοξενησει μια κοπελα απο το φορουμ η βικυ που μενει θεσσαλονικη για να ασχοληθει λιγο μαζι του κ να ειναι λιγο ηρεμο οταν θα ερθει στα χερια μου κ θα το παρω 25 του αλλου μηνα. το θεμα ειναι οτι θα πανε οι γονεις μου κ δεν νομιζω να πανε σε 2 διαφορετικα ατομα να παρουν 2 πουλια. α πηγαινα εγω μονος μου ευχαριστως να επαιρνα κ το δικο σου να στο φιλοξενησω μεχρι να ερθεις να το παρεις απο την ξανθη.. αλλα οι γονεις μου με το ζορι δεχτηκαν να μου κανουν την εξηπυρετηση για το δικο μου.. ξερεις γεροπαραξενοι ειναι.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## demis

Παντως παιδια μην ανυσηχειτε για την εκπαιδευση. ΑΦου τα ταιζε παλια σπορους απο το χερι της κ ειναι κ μικρα σε ηλικεια θα ειναι πανευκολο με λιγη προσπαθει θα γινουν πολυ ηρεμα πουλακια στο μελλον! Παντως εγω ευχαριστω πολυ τη χρυσα γιατι μου κρατησε αυτο που ειχε περισσοτερη αδυναμια κ ασχολουταν πολυ μαζι του ολο αυτον τον καιρο  κ ευχαριστω κ την βικυ που θα μου το φιλοξενησει κ  θα ασχολειται μαζι του οποτε θα ερθει στα χερι μου ενα πολυ κοινωνικο με τους ανθρωπους πτηνο. Εγω αν δεν κανω λαθος το δικο μου ειναι απο την 3η γεννα. Γιατι τον Μαιο που ειχαμε πρωτο μιλησει ακομη τα μικρα δεν ειχαν βγει απο τη φωλια.

----------


## kaveiros

Kαλημέρα παιδιά, Θεμιστοκλή δε πειράζει τι να γίνει. Χρύσα είναι δύσκολο να έρθω Θεσσαλονίκη δυστυχώς, ενδέχεται να έρθω τον Αύγουστο όμως. Αν μέχρι τότε έχεις άλλο διαθέσιμο τότε ξαναμιλάμε να το πάρω το μικρό σου. Μέχρι τότε θα είναι και τα δικά μου μαζί (τώρα τα έχω ξεχωριστά λόγω καραντίνας, είναι απο διαφορετικά pet shops).

----------


## mitsman

*Θα σας παρακαλουσα να κρατησουμε την αγγελια καθαρη!!*

----------


## Athina

Αν μήνη κανένα...εγώ είμαι εδώ!Έχω ένα ζευγάρι και με μεγάλη μου χαρά να αποκτήσω και δεύτερο (θα του πάρω και θηλύκια)   

Υ.Σ. Μένω θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## serafeim

Αν εχει μηνει κανενα και μπορει να το φερει Λαμια μεταφορικος με πολυ ευχαριστηση να το δεχτω...

----------


## chrissa

Θα μιλήσουμε τον Αύγουστο Αντρέα που θα κατέβεις Θεσσαλονίκη! Εύχομαι τα δικά σου να είναι υγιέστατα και να δεθείς σύντομα μαζί τους!

----------


## Athina

Χρύσα τελικά τι έγινε με τα budgie?

----------


## damoglis

αγαπητή κ.Χρύσα καλησπέρα σας.Με λένε Φαλιά και μένω στη Αθήνα.Έχω δύο κοριτσάκια 6 και 9 ετών και λατρευουμαι τα παπαγαλάκια. 
Θα ήθελα πολύ να μου διαθέσετε τον έναν από αυτούς,γνωρίζοντας πως τα κορίτσια μου θα ξετρελαθούν.Το κλουβί σε περίπτωση που μας αποδεχτείτε είναι γεμάτο παιχνίδια και όλα τα καλά.
Επίσης, θα μπορούσαμε να έρθουμε αυθημερόν να το πάρουμε.Θα χαρούμε πολύ να μας απαντήσετε

----------


## sakis276

Αχ ρε Χρυσα πως σε καταλαβαινω.Κι εγω τα ιδια τραβαω.Το ενα μου το ζευγαρι με βγαζει συνεχεια  μπλε-ασπρα-κιτρινα και παρδαλα πρασινομπλε και το αλλο μου το ζευγαρι μου βγαζει πρασινα και κιτρινα.Σ αυτες τις γεννες που εβγαλα φετος,ολα μου βγηκαν αρσενικα εκτος απο ενα το μοναδικο λευκο.Επιτελους εβγαλα εντελως λευκο (το ειχα καημο)και νομιζω οτι ερχεται κι αλλο απο οτι καταλαβα.Ειναι πολυ μικρο ακομη αλλα δειχνει να ειναι κι αυτο λευκο.Θα θελα ενα απο τα δικα σου αν εχει μεινει κανενα.Εχω 2 θυλυκιες η μια η φετινη η ασπρη και μια περσινη κιτρινη.Και οι 2 ειναι κουκλαρες και δεν ξερω βεβαια απο τις καινουριες γεννες τι αλλο θα μου βγει γιατι ακομη δεν τελειωσαν.

----------

